# Java Script: Preloader



## littleGiant (29. Juli 2004)

Bin nicht wirklich gut in java Script, habe diesen Preloader im Internet gefunden, es ist genau das was ich haben möchte, doch leider funktioniert er nur im internet Explorer. Da die anderen Browser zum Beispiel Mozilla ja nur 100% richtigen Code ausführen, hat sich dort wohl ein Fehler eingeschlichen, könntet ihr mir vielleicht helfen. Wäre echt nett.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Daniel

P.S.:
So wird das Script dann im Body aufgerufen:

```
<script type="text/javascript"> 
<!-- 
document.write('<table border="1" bordercolor="#485266" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="' + preloadbarWidth + '"><tr height="' + preloadbarHeight + '" bgcolor="' + backgroundOfGradient + '">'); 
for (i = 0; i < num; i++) { 
document.write('<td bordercolorlight="75A0BD" bordercolordark="75A0BD" width="' + gap + '" id="cell' + (i+1) + '"></td>'); 
} 
document.write('</tr></table>'); 
loadImages(); 
// -->
</script>
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo....


Es gibt hier ein Javascript-Forum
in selbigem findest du ca. 1.000.000 Beiträge zum Thema "Preloader"
Ist das hier keine Skript-Reparaturwerkstatt....wende dich doch an den Autor des Skriptes, der sollte am Besten wissen, wie der Fehler zu beheben ist.....


----------



## aquasonic (29. Juli 2004)

Ich kann dir leider nicht helfen, aber ich würde es mal im Java-Script Forum probieren wenn es schon eines NUR für Java-Script gibt...


----------

